# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  U potrazi za srećom

## Strašna

Kao što vidite evo i nas. Za sada skupljamo informacije i odlučni smo u tome da posvojimo malo djetešce.

Već skoro 3 godine mučimo se s neplodnošću. (većini je već i poznat moj slučaj)
Dijagnoza PCOS, anovulatorni ciklusi...kod MM je sve Ok.
Iza sebe imamo 2 neuspjela AIHa, 5 IVFova i 2 FETa. (sve vidljivo u potpisu)
...i mnogo mnogo padova, razočaranja...suza... Ali ipak imamo jedno drugo, obitelj koja je uz nas, prijatelje....i jako puno medjusobne ljubavi koju smo poželjeli podijelit sa svojim dijetetom. Ako ne biološkim, onda posvojenim...Namjerno kažem mojim, jer znam da će to dijete zaista bit moje...kad tad...
Iščitavala sam starije postove, savjete i mogu samo reć da se divim hrabrim ženicama koje su tako ustrajne, uporne...jedino tako i dolazi se do ciljeva....netko prije, netko kasnije. Vjerujem u to. 
Takodjer vjerujem da i moje izranjavano srce ima još jako puno ljubavi da prigrli našu srećicu.

Moram priznat da u bližoj okolini, nemam baš neki primjer posvajanja...da s tim roditeljima mogu podijelit mišljenja, iskustva...dobit savjete i sl. Zato se okrenuh vama, mojim suborkama, divnim ženama, mojoj "drugoj obitelji".

Imam hrpu pitanja, pretpostavljate. Znam otprilike koji bi nam prvi koraci trebali bit. Ali opet dosta je upitnika još uvijek nad glavom  :Smile: 
Krenut ću vas gnjavit  :Smile:  Nadam se da će se nać koja dobra duša da mi odgovori, može i na PM. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao 
Stalno nailazim na neke prepreke...već u startu, Ali sve znam....život je borba s preprekama...  :Smile: 

- Moramo li ovaj prvi zahtjev, tj molbu za obradu podnijet isključivo CZSS prema mjestu prebivališta? 
Prebivalište nam je prijavljeno u SB županiji, na PPDS jer tamo čekamo obnovu za staru trošnu kućicu koju smo kupili prije nešto više od godine dana. Zakonom smo uvjetovani da 10 godina ne smijemo mijenjati prebivalište. Zapravo živimo u Požegi, u kući muževih roditelja, koja će jednog dana biti naša. S njima smo u super odnosima. U kući nam je sve odvojeno...znači svekar i svekrva su dolje, mi smo u gornjem namještenom dijelu. Nadala sam se da ćemo ovo sve moć obavit u Požegi, naravno lakše im je i izać na teren, vidjet stan/kuću ako su u istoj županiji, ili? Kako to već ide?

- Možemo li u zahtjevu/molbi navesti svoje želje o dobi djeteta i sl? Znam da možda zvučim okrutno.... :Sad:  ali voljeli bismo posvojit malu bebu...do godine dana. Znam i da nam to sve usporava, ali ipak...
U kojem dijelu se to navodi?

- Koliki problem stvara suprugov terenski posao? Stalan, u državnoj firmi. Konketno MORH. Trenutno radi u Karlovcu, ali svaki vikend dolazi kući i traži premještaj u Požegu. Trenutno smo čak i uzeli stan u Karlovcu da i ja mogu bit s njim svakodnevno.

- Suprugov posao je izvor prihoda, ja sam nezaposlena. Što se tiče financijske situacije smo situirani i živimo sasvim normalnim životom i takodjer bi našoj bebici mogli pružit lijep i ugodan život, naravno pun ljubavi.

Za početak je to, to. Nadam se da vas nisam zagnjavila puno sa svojim podužim postom.
I oprostite što možda ne baratam stručnim izrazima...još ne....ali sve ću ja to pohvatat  :Smile:  Obećajem!

----------


## bubekica

draga moja, dosla sam ti samo pozeliti srecu! puno srece!  :Heart:

----------


## butterfly_

sretno strašna!  :Wink: 
želim vam puno puno sreće
...
i jedva čekam postove kada ćeš se hvaliti da si postala mama  :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Bubi, Butterfly_ .....drage moje...sve znate....  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

sretno draga!!ne poznam te,ali kad god vidim da netko želi usrećiti tuđe dijete ja se sva raznježim

----------


## Gaga76

Strašna, dobrodošla i želim ti sreću. Možda bi bilo najbolje na nazoveš CZSS u Požegi i pitaš da li se kod njih šalje molba, ali mislim se tamo prijavljuješ. Što se tiče prve molbe, tamo nemoraš pisati dob dijeteta. Kad prođeš kompletnu obradu centra i dobiješ riješenje da ste podobni za posvojenje onda pišeš zamolbe po centrima i možeš napisati dob dijeteta koje želete posvojiti.. Nadam se da će novi zakon koji kreće od nove godine ubrzati čekanja  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ima li negdje nešto više o tom novom zakonu? Možda neki link?

----------


## Strašna

pronašla sam...blazeni google  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

dobrodošla! nemoj se ništa brinuti oko uvijeta stanovanja, rada i sl. imate sve uvijete i sve je ok, , molbu odnesite u Požegu a oni će vas dalje uputiti, bilo bi dobro da ih prvo telefonski kontaktirate i dogovorite termin.. dob djeteta stavite u molbu koju šaljete centrima, poućena iskustvom dobro je napomenuti (naravno ako ste takvih stajališta) da vam je spol i nacionalnost nebitni, ili ako ste spremni na djecu sa lakšim zdravstvenim poteškoćama, to također napišite
pitaj što god ti padne na pamet  :Smile: 
pusa i sretno!!

----------


## Snekica

> sretno strašna! 
> želim vam puno puno sreće
> ...
> i jedva čekam postove kada ćeš se hvaliti da si postala mama


Debeli potpis! I ne sumnjam da ćeš ubrzo postati mama na ovaj ili onaj način! Sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vam cure....s vama je sve lakše...

----------


## špelkica

Mislim da su ti cure sve napisale, nije prepreka što si nezaposlena, i ja sam pa to nije bio problem, mm ima stalan posao, ne fali nam također ništa, isto tako živimo u kući kod svekra i svekrve, to nam je zapravo bila prednost; što se tako dobro slažemo i možemo živjet zajedno jer zatreba i baka servis. Ok je da si postavite želje o tome kakvo dijete želite, ali na kraju dijete je ipak individua i nikad ne ispadne onako kako smo zamišljali, ono što je najvažnije uvijek treba misliti na to dijete, jesmo li mi pravi roditelji za to dijete jer se uvijek ide u interesu dijeteta. Najvažnije je otvoriti svoje srce za dijete, pomoći mu, to je stvarno posebno roditeljstvo. Mi smo relativno brzo posvojili dijete koje se smatra "starijim" i čekalo je. Nas je čekalo, naravno, jer nam je bilo "suđeno", ali da smo ga odbili nikad ne bi znali koliko možemo biti međusobno sretni. Važno je da ako odlučiš da poštuješ svoju odluku. Zbog njega smo odbili i bebu i mlađu djecu, jednostavno smo znali da je to to i sada smo MAMA i TATA i naš sin živi sretno u svojoj obitelji  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strašna

Čitam svoju temu od prije točno godinu dana...još uvijek sam u fazi prikupljanja informacija i nikako da se pokrenemo. U životu nam se dosta toga izmjenjalo.
U međuvremenu sam se i ja zaposlila, oboje smo u unajmljenom stanu u Karlovcu, u Požegi nas čeka naša kuća. Nema više tog terenskog posla. Još nekoliko FETova imam iza sebe..neuspješnih. I dalje ista želja...
Sada još jača...

----------


## martta

Strašna, a zašto još uvijek "prikupljaš informacije"?? i ne pokrećeš se? Ako pitanje nije preintimno? 

Moje dijete je k meni došlo na ovaj čudesan način i obožavanje i zaljubljenost je potpuna i obostrana, nas dvije jednostavno uživamo punim srcem kada smo skupa i smijemo se radosno svakog trenutka zajedništva..

oprosti na ovim pitanjima, ali vidim da jako i duboko želiš postati Mama... što ti želim od srca!

----------


## Inesz

Strašna,

sretno!

Neka u 2015. postaneš mama.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Draga *Strašna*,od sveg srca ti želim da uskoro postaneš mama,na ovaj ili onaj način!  :Love:

----------


## Davina

> Strašna, a zašto još uvijek "prikupljaš informacije"?? i ne pokrećeš se? Ako pitanje nije preintimno? 
> 
> Moje dijete je k meni došlo na ovaj čudesan način i obožavanje i zaljubljenost je potpuna i obostrana, nas dvije jednostavno uživamo punim srcem kada smo skupa i smijemo se radosno svakog trenutka zajedništva..
> 
> oprosti na ovim pitanjima, ali vidim da jako i duboko želiš postati Mama... što ti želim od srca!


Dali ja nerazumijem dobro jezik, ili sam lično nešto propustila, pa ti si Martta mama?  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Davina, to sam i ja htjela pitati!?

----------


## martta

da, ja sam sretna Mama prekrasnoj curici  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

> da, ja sam sretna Mama prekrasnoj curici


Čestitam Martta, ovo mi je najljepša vijest za završetak ove godine :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

I ja ti čestitam  :Zaljubljen: !
Piši nam malo više, kako ste uspjeli, o curici, kako provodite dane, itd...

----------


## sonči

Sretno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

jos prekrasnih vjesti!!! pisi nam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, a zašto još uvijek "prikupljaš informacije"?? i ne pokrećeš se? Ako pitanje nije preintimno? 
> 
> Moje dijete je k meni došlo na ovaj čudesan način i obožavanje i zaljubljenost je potpuna i obostrana, nas dvije jednostavno uživamo punim srcem kada smo skupa i smijemo se radosno svakog trenutka zajedništva..
> 
> oprosti na ovim pitanjima, ali vidim da jako i duboko želiš postati Mama... što ti želim od srca!


Ma nije preintimno...jednostavno su se tako "slagale" stvari u zivotu! Posao...dvokratan rad...bolest bliznje osobe, pa briga i posvecenost toj osobi i tako...
Trebamo zahtjev, odnosno zamolbu za obrad,u predati u CZSS prema mjestu prebivališta, a to nam je Požega, iako nam je boravište u Karlovcu. Budući da radim dvokratno, teško cu i to otic predati, a kamoli i dalje sve, testovi...izlazak na "teren" itd.
Ali nekako ćemo....

----------


## špelkica

Kužim, meni je mpo bio nemoguća misija, pa smo odustali. Posvojenje mi je bilo puno jednostavnije. Isto tako sam mijenjala posao, pa se odužilo. I godinama smo o tome razmišljali dok nismo bili spremni.Ostalo je išlo ekspresno. Tako da vjerujem da ćete i vi u pravom trenutku znati i da će sve posložiti. Sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Nadam se da da, jer stvarno to zelimo pa smo se i odlučili "trgnuti"  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Eto, zamolba za obradu predana....sad cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Nadam se da će vas brzo pozvati kao što su i nas, sretno!

----------


## prpa

:fige:

----------


## pigi

Evo i mene(nas) trebamo savijet. Prije par mijeseci smo usli u sustav potencijalnih posvajatelja,prosli obradu i sve sto ide uz to. Poslali smo 39 molbi u centre u koje smo u mogucnosti odlaziti na razgovore jer dosta smo ograniceni zbog posla oboje. Uglavnom nas zanima kolike su sanse da dobijemo malo djete u dobi od 5 godina( mm ima 32god a ja 28) koliko cesto su uopce cesta posvojenja takve djece te dobne skupine pristajemo i na starije do 7 god. Hvala unaprjed.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sugrađanko moja...sretno do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Mi smo opet zapeli. Kompletnu obradu smo prosli, dobili misljenje o podobnosti, sad se treba pokrenuti dalje. Rado bi pisala molbu i slala u centre, ali ne znam od kud poceti. Ako netko ima neke dobre smjernice, moze slobodno i u inbox.

----------


## Mrcinica

Pozdrav svima!

Evo i mi smo na početku, nadam se, "naše priče", ne mogu vam opisati koliko me ohrabruju vaše priče, zato hvala na tome!

Nadam se da ću možda tako jednog dana i ja biti ohrabrenje nekome...  :Heart: 

U svakom slučaju uskoro idemo na informiranje u Adoptu, a nadam se da će nam uskoro zatrebati i kakav praktični savjet pa ćemo se družiti.

Veeeliki pozdrav i puno sreće svima!

----------


## butterfly_

> Mi smo opet zapeli. Kompletnu obradu smo prosli, dobili misljenje o podobnosti, sad se treba pokrenuti dalje. Rado bi pisala molbu i slala u centre, ali ne znam od kud poceti. Ako netko ima neke dobre smjernice, moze slobodno i u inbox.


Jeste napisali\izradili\nacrtali molbu?

----------


## butterfly_

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Evo i mi smo na početku, nadam se, "naše priče", ne mogu vam opisati koliko me ohrabruju vaše priče, zato hvala na tome!
> 
> Nadam se da ću možda tako jednog dana i ja biti ohrabrenje nekome... 
> 
> U svakom slučaju uskoro idemo na informiranje u Adoptu, a nadam se da će nam uskoro zatrebati i kakav praktični savjet pa ćemo se družiti.
> 
> Veeeliki pozdrav i puno sreće svima!


Sretno!
Samo se javi ako trebas savjet ili podrsku  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Mi smo opet zapeli. Kompletnu obradu smo prosli, dobili misljenje o podobnosti, sad se treba pokrenuti dalje. Rado bi pisala molbu i slala u centre, ali ne znam od kud poceti. Ako netko ima neke dobre smjernice, moze slobodno i u inbox.


Ako (još uvijek ) trebaš savjet, pitaj..mi smo u ovom procesu već daleko odmakli. Pozz! I sretno!

----------

